# So höret die Taten der Recken des IBC im Harz und Deister am 3., 4. und 5.10.



## madbull (6. Oktober 2002)

Moin Leute!

Gerade zurück von drei geilen Tagen in Deister, Harz und Deister will ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen, auch all die IBCler, die nicht in der glücklichen Lage waren teilzunehmen, darüber zu unterrichten, was sie denn verpasst haben.  

Nachdem ich schon am Mittwoch nachmittag schwerbepackt mit Bike, dicker Reisetasche, prallem Rucksack und Nachtruhenbedeckungsmaterial per Bahn bei Rabbit eingecheckt bin  es mussten schliesslich noch genügend Vorräte besorgt werden (20 Bi-Fi, 24 Corny, 16 Bananen, der dicke Meter, ...)  haben sich ebenderselbe und die meinige Wenigkeit wieder mal durch einen langen Videoabend vor Bike Videos und Bud auf die Tour eingestimmt, diesmal ergänzt durch den Schuh des Manitou. Wider Erwarten kam aber leider keine Federgabel der benannten Marke drin vor, so dass ich ab der Hälfte Mühe hatte, meine zarten Äugelein offen zu halten. Also ging es ab in die Heia, um mit einem glücklichen Lächeln auf dem Antlitz in das Reich der Träume zu gleiten, wohl wissend, am  folgenden Tage würden ungeahnte Abenteuer auf uns warten...

Früh ging es denn auch los am nächsten Tage, und schon ein paar Minuten vor der abgemachten Zeit trafen sich die so benannten sieben Hamburger Fischköppe (Bei DER Mountainbikerdichte in Schleswig-Holstein reicht das Einzugsgebiet von Hamburg nämlich gewisslich bis zu meiner heimatlichen Lübecker Bucht...   ) Steenfatt (Sry, Doris, aber dein Nickname ist immer noch so!), Rabbit/Harry, Beppo, MrSchnabel/Ingo, Badehose/Badehose, GageC/Gregor und meine wenigkeitliche Wenigkeit auf einem Pendlerparkplatz an einer Autobahnabfahrt. Nach freudiger gegenseitiger Begrüssung ging es dann auch mit 3 Automobilen, 7 Bikes, einer Bikerin, 6 Bikern und einer Menge enthusiastischer Vorfreude, gemischt mit angsterfüllter, banger Erwartung ob der zu erwartenden, gefährlichen Gefahren, in Richtung einer ungewissen Zukunft sowie gen Deister.

Nach dem glorreichen Einzug dieser Truppen in unserem Zielort im Deister bei Pan und seinem Bike-Kumpel Rainer labten wir uns nur kurz an einer Tasse Maschinenbohnensaft, um dann sofort aufzubrechen gen Wald und Oben. Nicht zu vergessen, dass wir auch die Jugendarbeit auf unsere Fahnen geschrieben heben und einen hoffnungsvollen 15-jährigen eingeborenen Nachwuchsathleten in unsere werte Gesellschaft aufnahmen.

Auf ging es zu einer kurzen *(35km)*, hohen *(750hm)* Tour durch die Wälder der Umgebung, die da Deister hiess, wie ich wohl schon mehrfach erwähnte. Das Wetter war uns guten Soldaten der Kautschukkreise wohl gewogen, und wir empfingen an diesem Tage kein Tropfen des kühlen Lebensspenders namens Wasser von der teils wolkenverhangenen Himmelskuppel. So wurde denn die Tour, geprägt von langen, nicht zu steilen Rampen-Anstiegen, einer sehr langen, ruppigen, schnellen Trail-Abfahrt (meine Waden haben danach minutenlang mit einer Amplitude von mindestens ein paar Zentimetern gezittert wie Espenlaub im Antlitz eines erzürnten Herbststurmes), und vielen fahrbaren, nicht zu schweren Trails und Downhills, zu einem vollen, entspannenden Erfolg, wäre da nicht ein Waldgasthof gewesen, in dem man nicht erkannte, wen man denn da zu Gast hatte und über eine halbe Stunde verstreichen liess, ehe man die Gnädigkeit bewiess, uns die bestellten Wässerchen zu kredenzen...

Nach einer schönen heissen Beduschung in einem Vereinshaus von Pan, Harry, Gregor und meiner Meinigkeit warten ebendiese vier Gesellen auf Doris, Beppo, Ingo und Badehose, die sich anderorts scheinbar nicht entscheiden konnten, wer das Vergnügen erhalten sollte, mit welchem/r Mitbiker(in) die Duschkabine zu teilen...       Der Abend wurde dann ausgeklungen in einem der schnellsten, besten Gasthäuser, die ich je kennenlernen durfte: dem Felsenkeller. Volles Haus (3. Oktober!) und trotzdem waren die Teller schneller da, als das Fleisch gar sein konnte  so müsste es überall sein. Und es war ausserdem äusserst delikatiös. Ausgeklungen wurde die Runde dann bei sehr leckeriellem Rupp-Bräu in Pils, Schwarz- oder Doppelbock-Gerstensaft, wobei die meinige Süffigkeit in besonderem Masse dem letztgenannten zusprach, entsprach dieses doch in hohem befriedigendem Masse meinem heissundinniggeliebtenundverehrtenundauchziemlichoftzugesprochenen Salvator.
Wir begaben uns sodenn in die Nachtlager und harrten nächtigend der noch zu geschehenden Geschehnisse des folgenden, grossen Tages, an dem sich eine Kompanie von 19 Rittern zu einer Allianz verabredet hatte, das mit seinem höchsten Gipfel, dem Brocken, an den Himmel stossende Gebirge namens Harz zu erobern. 

Zu diesem Zwecke waren neben uns zehn (angesichts der Grösse der zu erwartenden taten erhielten wir Verstärkung von Foxi) Recken aus dem Deister, die nur unter grössten Schwierigkeiten und mit Verspätung angesichts mehrfachem gegenseitigen Ausdenaugenverlierensweileinervorfuhrodereinernichtnachkamoderwasweissich am Treffpunkt ankamen, schon neun weitere Gardisten der Rollenden Walzen an den Hängen der unbezwingbar scheinenden Hänge angetreten.
Noch nie habe ich eine derart grosse Streitmacht samt edlen Rössern aus den verschiedensten Metallen und Plastiken auf einem Fleck vereint gesehen, bereit diesen Tag gemeinsam zu meistern.

Wir verloren nicht einen Mann heuer, auch wenn an drei überaus langen Anstiegen einige als Vorhut das Gelände sicherten, waren doch am Gipfel immer wieder alle vereint. Auch die Rösser blieben unversehrt an diesem Tage, was erstaunte, ob der vielfachen zu meisternden glatten, steilen, stufigen, treppigen, wurzeligen, besteinten und felsenten, auf- und absteigenden, zu fahrenden oder (von den meisten/einigen) nicht zu fahrenden Trails der landschaftlich in höchstem Masse reizvollen Landschaft. 
Doch all diese Gefahren, die der Feind uns in den Weg legte, wurden von der stolzen Heerschar gemeistert.
Nur ein kleiner Vorstoss des Ännemies durch einen anderzahlgrossen aber individualkleinen Trupp an von uns so benannten Erdwespen landete einen Treffer bei MrSchnabel und deren Fünfe bei Beppo, die bei den kühnen Recken jedoch nur schwächend nicht jedoch ausschaltend zu Buche schlugen. Meine Vermutung, die Biene, die am Vortage während eines Downhills einen Suizidangriff auf mein rechtes beinernes Mittelgelenk flog, wäre eine Vorhut dieser Attacke gewesen, konnte jedoch nicht bewiesen werden...

Fazit dieses einmaligen Tages war: Erst die Arbeit  dann das Vergnügen:  Zuerst fast *1200hm* auf nur *35km*, und dann fast nur noch einige der schönsten Trails die der Erhabene uns zu geben bereit war. Alleine die lange, lange, schmale, schmale Serpentinenabfahrt am Hang direkt neben unserem Hauptlager am Ende des Kreuzzuges hat die Qualen der ersten Hälfte des Tages (die ich aber von diesem Tage an zu lieben begann  echt!) vergessen lassen.
In besonderem Masse muss auch heuerlings wieder, im Angesicht der vorliegenden Fakten, die Leistung unseres Freireiters GageC gewürdigt werden, der auf dem stärksten aller Rösser trotzdem alle Anstiege mit mehr als bravourösem Bravour meisterlich meisterte.

So wurde sich nach diesem ereignisvollen Ereignis verabschiedet, nicht ohne den Hauptangriff auf das nächste Früjahr wahrscheinlichamtagederfahrtdeshimmels zu legen. 
Die zehn Deisteraner begaben sich denn auch zurück in den Deister, wonach sich die geschehenen Geschehnisse des letzten Abends wegen des grossen Erfolges wiederholten: Felsenkeller! Ob die Aufteilung des Duschkabine unter Doris, beppo, Badehose und Ingo desgleichen genauso wie am letzten Tage aussah, müsst ihr sie aber schon selbst fragen, schwiegen sie sich ob der delikatigen Natur dieser Thematik darüber aus...   

Die schwersten Trails des Deisters wollten wir am nächsten Tage kennenlernen  hatten wir nun doch Blut geleckt!


Doch leider muss der Barde nun pausierend pausieren für eine Pause von 2-3 Stunden, da eine Sonnenallee im grossen gläsernen Kasten auf ihn wartet.
Doch dann folgen die glitschigen, schlüpfrigen Taten des zweiten Tages  also harret dieser mit geduldiger Geduld!


----------



## Rabbit (6. Oktober 2002)

TAG 1: Höhenprofil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (6. Oktober 2002)

TAG 2: Höhenprofil


----------



## Rabbit (6. Oktober 2002)

TAG 3: Höhenprofil


----------



## Pan (6. Oktober 2002)

Hach Meik,

ich könnt´ Dich knutschen!!!! 

Absolut geiler Bericht!! Und dafür, dass Du unser alkbedingtes "Verschlafen" so schön umschrieben hast, kriegste noch ein extra fettes 

@all: vielen Dank an ALLE für ein sehr angenehmes und sehr schönes Bike-WE!!!!
Wir sollten das wiederholen....vielleicht ohne Regen nächstes mal...obwohl....


@Madbull: Freu´mich schon tierisch auf Deine Fortsetzung!!! Muß ich mir morgen Urlaub nehmen?? 
Gruß auch von Anja, Lisa, und Lucas (er fands einfach toll, mal mit "richtigen" Bikern zu fachsimpeln!!!). Hoffe, der Kleine war nicht zu nervig...

Mit doppelböckigem ruppschen


----------



## Rabbit (6. Oktober 2002)

Jep, *fetter* Bericht mein gutster Madbull 
Wie mir scheint bist Du für den Schriftsteller unter uns am besten geeignet  

@Pan: Einen dicken  natürlich auch zurück an unseren Gastgeber/Tourguide. War wieder ein super Wochenende und es gab auch keine Beanstandungen bei der Vollpension 
Einen besonderst dicken  an den Rest der Familie, haben sie es doch mal wieder "ertragen" ihr Heim an diesem Wochenende mit einer Horde  Biker zu teilen


----------



## foxi (6. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *Zu diesem Zwecke waren neben uns neun Recken aus dem Deister,......*



@Madbull: Thanks, Supi Recken-Strecken  Bericht    your fingers müssen ja schon wund sein vom vielen tippen.
Waren es nicht zehn Recken auf den Weg zum Harz  hast wohl mein einchecken am Morgen des 05.10 nicht mitbekommen weil wie immer auf der flucht. Ich hätte euch ja fast aus den Federn geholt. 
@Pan & Familie : auch von mir noch mal ein herzliches Danke für Kost & Logie - Ich hoffe ihr hattet nicht allzuviel mühen mit uns war halt alles ein bißchen hektisch (immer auf der flucht).Danke auch für die wieder einmaligen Touren die Du da ausgetütelt hast.  
@Rabbit: Ich hab mich eigendlich auf dich verlassen das Dein, ich meine jetzt das Höhenprofiel vom Harz etwas gefüllter (Streckenpunkte) aussieht wie meins   bekommst das noch hin.? Wenn du in der Software auf Bearbeiten dann Koordinateneditor  klickst, kann  man anhand der Geschwindigkeiten sehen wo wir die Pausen eingelegt haben (z.B. Erbsensuppe/Brockenbahn). Die Tragepassage hab ich schon ermittelt am Anfang der Tour sieht man ganz gut am Gefälle und der Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Rabbit (6. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von foxi _
> *
> @Rabbit: Ich hab mich eigendlich auf dich verlassen das Dein, ich meine jetzt das Höhenprofiel vom Harz etwas gefüllter (Streckenpunkte) aussieht wie meins   bekommst das noch hin.? Wenn du in der Software auf Bearbeiten dann Koordinateneditor  klickst, kann  man anhand der Geschwindigkeiten sehen wo wir die Pausen eingelegt haben (z.B. Erbsensuppe/Brockenbahn)
> *


Ach mein lieber foxi, wenn Du doch schon so weit bist, dann macht das doch noch fertig und schicke mir dann die Profildatei bzw. das Bildschirmfoto und ich aktualisiere dieses dann weiter oben (kann ich dann ersetzten!).


> *
> Die Tragepassage hab ich schon ermittelt am Anfang der Tour sieht man ganz gut am Gefälle und der Geschwindigkeit. *


Tragepassage ... *Gefälle?!*


----------



## foxi (6. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Tragepassage ... Gefälle?!    *



ging doch gut ab, gelle  
Datei ging an Deine Email-Adresse


----------



## madbull (6. Oktober 2002)

So denn...

Im Angesicht des anstehenden finalen Feldzuges gegen den tagszuvortagszuvor erkundeten Deister legten die zehn 3-Tage-Recken eine besonders lange, erholsame Regenerationseinheit ein, wohl wissend, der morgige Tag könnte sonst ihr letzter gewesen sein...
Losgehen sollte es am nächsten Tage zwei Stunden bevor die Sonne ihren höchsten Punkt erreichen würde  um der Uhre elfe nämlich.
Doch was uns an diesem Tage erwarten sollte, hätten wir in unseren kühnsten Albträumen nicht zu träumen gewagt, denn der Feind würde an diesem Tage seine schwersten Geschütze auffahren...
Zuerst schickte er uns graue Wolken über den Himmel direkt in unsere Herzen und versuchte dadurch unsere Heerscharen zu entzweien, indem er die Worte unserer Funker vernebelte, so dass Mistverständnisse aufkamen und beim Start ein Schatten auf den Gemütern einiger Mitstreiter lag! 
Verhängnis wogte über den Häuptern der startenden Truppe und ihren Rössern, und auch die anrückende Verstärkung in Form von Hattrick würde daran nichts können...
Und es schlug über unseren Köpfen zusammen in Form von alles verhüllendem, rauschendem, klammfeuchtem, alles durchdringenden, drückenden Nebels mit Sichtweiten teilweise unter  grob geschätzt  einem Meter, mit Wind, der kein Wind war sondern ein alles verheerender, brausender, tobender,orkanartiger Sturm, der uns zwang, in Schräglagen zu fahren, die unsere Pnöhs an ihre Grenzen brachten, und zuallerallerallermeist mit dem Inhalt aller Himmelsschleusen zwischen Hamburg und München, Bremen und Berlin, Himmel und Hölle, die sich in einem prasselnden, trommelnden Stakkato auf unsere Häupter ergossen.
Und als wäre dies nicht genug Unheil gewesen wurden wir attackiert durch die zwei steilsten Anstiege der drei Tage und durch Trails mit Steinen und Wurzeln, so glitschig, rutschig und schlüpfrig, dass nicht einmal Spiderman himself Halt daran gefunden hätte.
Diese Trails waren es denn auch, die unseres Schlossherren Pans Ross dazu veranlassten, seinen Reiter abzuwerfen, hatte es sich doch eine Speiche ausgerenkt. Eine Notoperation konnte ebendiese zwar dank Ledermann wieder einrenken, doch ohne das passende Instrument sollte dieses Ross für den Rest des Debakels weiter hinken...  Ein weiterer Abwurf des Schlossherren am und durch den Bombenkrater konnte dieser nur Dank blitzschneller Reaktion einigermassen verhindern. Dafür zeigte es unser CrossCounty-Trialer MrSchnabel dem Bombenkrater danach richtig, indem er gleich zwei Mal mit an Todessehnsucht grenzender Verachtung aller Grenzen der menschlichen Vernunft in den Krater hineinSPRANG, sich im Flug fast 90 Grad nach unten drehte und mit einer wahnsinnigen Geschwindigkeit und einem enormen Aufprall mit seinem Hartteil durch das Riesen-Loch schoss, gleichwohl die Bombe imitierend, die diesen geschaffen hat in grauer Vorzeit...
Nach unzähligen Stunden des quälenden Widerstandes gegen extremste Steigungen und glitschigste HeavyTrails fuhr der Deister sein nächstes geschütz auf: eine einladende Gaststätte oben am Annaturm. Klitschnass nahm jeder des traurigen Trupps seine gewählte Mahlzeit ein, wissend es könnte seine letzte sein. Nach Erbsensuppe, Currywurscht, Kuchen, Spezi, Cola, Kakao, Kaffe und Pommes begann dieser Schachzug des Deisters zu wirken: Einer nach dem anderen begann an Aufgabe zu denken! Alle hatten begonnen zu frieren und selbst die wenigen Selbstlosen, die weiter Schlittschuh auf den HeavyTrails heavytrailen wollten, wurden überstimmt und mussten zusammen mit dem Rest des demoralisierten Haufens den direkten Rückzug antreten!
Und so ging es auf der Flucht vor diesem übermächtigen gegner auf den langen, steilen, Asphalt- und Schotter-Downhill, mit Geschwindigkeiten von teils über 60km/h (Für Gregor und mich bei strömendem Regen und feinen Steinchen auf dem Boden dank fehlender/nicht aufgesetzter Brille ein besonderes Vergnügen, dass ich jedem echten Eisenschwein zur Nachnahmung wärmstens empfehlen kann!    ).
Das rettende Dorf schon in Sicht, wurden wir auf einer ca. 2km (?) langen Geraden dann von unserem letzten Gegner angegriffen: einem Gegenwind (der gegen Ende leicht zum seitlichen Seitenwind mutierte), der sowas von mörderisch war, das er einfach nicht natürlichen Ursprungs sein konnte! Das waren mindestens 300km/h Sturm, die uns da entgegenbrausten!!!  Unter Aufbietung der letzten Kräfte schafften wir es alle, nicht von der Strasse geblasen zu werden und erreichten die rettenden Häuser, glücklich aus diesem Debakel lebend entkommen zu sein.

Ich weiss zwar nicht, wie die anderen darüber denken, aber für mich auch diese Regenfahrt ein einmaliges Erlebnis!!! Die Uphills waren mörderisch steil (fragt mich nicht warum, aber seit Donnerstag liiieeebe ich die Teile... ), und der Regendownhill ohne Brille mit 60km/h und die 2km mit dem extremen Gegenwind (und vollem Indiepedaletreten) mit 30 bis 40km/h war einfach nur ein einmaliges Erlebnis! Eisenschweine, ich versteh euch jetzt! Ihr habt was verpasst!
Nur die HeavyTrails würde ich gerne irgendwann einmal trocken in Angriff nehmen...

Es wurde noch schön geduscht (diesmal kam noch weniger Information aus dem Nachbarschloss über die Aufteilung der Duschkabine zu uns heran  ), Kaffee getrunken und geplaudert, wonach dann alle gen home aufbrachen. 
Dank an Harry, dessen Gespann mich bis vor meine Haustür brachte!

Dank an alle, die dabei waren!

Und natürlich Dank an unsere Gasteltern, die uns chaotischen Haufen tapfer ausgehalten haben.

Eins ist sicher gewesen nach diesen drei Tagen: Das letzte Wort ist noch nicht gesprochen, Deister!
Wir kommen wieder, wenn es trocken ist und nehmen deine HeavyTrails unter die Stollen, dass dir Hören und Sehen vergehen wird! 

Wenn ich irgendetwas vergessen oder nicht aufgezählt haben sollte  trag es doch bitte einer nach!
Wenn einer der zahlreichen Absolventen noch irgendetwas erwähnenswert findet  erzähle er es uns!

Ich habe jetzt erstmal fertig.

Bis denne...

madbull.


----------



## michael59 (7. Oktober 2002)

meine lieben nordlichter

mit madbull habt ihr ja einen echten barden in euren reihen, der es ermöglicht eure abenteuer fast life mitzuerleben 


ich freue mich schon auf eine gemeinsame aussfahrt,

am we habe ich auf dem dach meines bruders todesmutig in den abgrund geschaut und männern des faches handlangerdienste geleistet. der regen der auch die ironhilleskler herausforderte tat mir nicht so gut, so das ich jetzt leicht kränkele. trotzdem will ich am wochenende hier  starten. handover,meister holly,steinbeißer bikewürstchen und einige andere werden mich begleiten. vieleicht sieht man sich ja

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (7. Oktober 2002)

hey madbull, wirklich ein genialer erzählstil! da macht das mitlesen fast mehr spass als das mitfahren.
und wie ich sehe war der harz nur das kleine vorspiel bevor der deister euch bei eurem zweiten besuch mit energischer kraft bezwingen wollte. aber ihr habt dem heldenhaft standgehalten! eisenschweinfeeling pur - wie du schon zurecht anmerktest

hat einer fotochens gemacht?

prost, rob


----------



## madbull (7. Oktober 2002)

@ Pan
Grüss bitte auch Anja und die Kinder von mir! Ich habe mich glaube ich gar nicht richtig verabschiedet!  
Und natürlich hat Lucas nicht genervt! Der Kleine ist echt 'ne Wucht: auf alles hat er 'ne Antwort und im Regen biken tut er jetzt schon gerne!
Ich frag mich übrigens immer noch, ob der Bäcker die beiden Tage noch genug Brötchen für den Rest des Dorfs hatte, nachdem du ihm die gesamte Kollektion weggekauft hast...     

@ Foxi
Sorry, dass ich dich vergessen hatte, war echt keine Absicht! Hab' ich aber sofort korrigiert...   

@ Rabbit
Die 1200 hm auf *35*km stimmten schon so, es waren dann zwar 38km oder so bis zum 3. Gipfel nach deinem Höhenprofil, aber wir sind ja nicht kleinlich...  

@ rob
Jupp, MrSchnabel hat ein paar Bilder mit einem (in eurem B/B Forum so benannten)"analogen Fotoapparat" gemacht.
Ich hoffe, die sind was geworden und er stellt sie bald rein!

@ MrSchnabel 
Bilder, Fotos, Schnappschüsse, Momentaufnahmen, analoge Prints, wie auch immer - die halbe IBC wartet auf deine Fotos!!!   
Dein geniales "Trailhüpfen" im Harz, dass ich einmal beobachten durfte von direkt hinter dir, war übrigens EXTRAKLASSE! (zur Erklärung: Damit mein ich einen engen Trail, schnell gefahren, die Kurven genommen durch Springen und Drehen in der Luft in die neue Richtung)   

Bis denne...

madbull


----------



## Rabbit (7. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *@ Rabbit
> Die 1200 hm auf 35km stimmten schon so, es waren dann zwar 38km oder so bis zum 3. Gipfel nach deinem Höhenprofil, aber wir sind ja nicht kleinlich...
> *


Ach so war das gemeint ... das stimmt dann natürlich, ab km 38 ging es ja eigentlich nur noch bergab 
Sorry für mein vorschnelles "eingreifen" 

@foxi: Datei ist angekommen!


----------



## gage_ (7. Oktober 2002)

Von mir auch vor allem an Thorsten und Rainer und den dazugehoerigen Familien vielen Dank fuer die Geduld mit den Gaesten, meine Erholung nach den Touren hat bestimmt massgeblich vom guten Karma des Yoga-Zimmers profitiert 

Desweiteren habe ich Ibudolor einen schmerzfreien dritten Tag zu verdanken und so wie's aussieht auch noch eine schnellere Heilung. Kann die Finger im Gegensatz zum letzten Mal schon wieder etwas mehr bewegen, offenbar war die Entspannung durch Schmerzfreiheit dem irgendwie zutraeglich 

Auch danke an Gene, der mir geholfen hat die Bergaufleistungen von CClern zu entmystifizieren .. nachdem ich mal kurz seine Streckbank den Berg hoch fahren durfte, fehlt mir jetzt jegliche Bewunderung dafuer, *das ist ja einfach*  .. Doppelrespekt aber fuer jeden, der sich mit so etwas den Berg heruntertraut (und dann noch so schnell wie Gene), ich hatte da schon fast bergauf ein Ueberschlagsgefuehl 

Alles in allem war das ein sehr gelungener Zeitvertreib, daher auch danke an alle anderen, die durch Teilnahme geglaenzt haben ... ich freue mich jedenfalls auf weitere gemeinsame Touren ...


----------



## MrSchnabel (7. Oktober 2002)

Jeehaaa ein Spitzenreport mal wieder von unseren Red aäääh Madbull Maik  . Geiles Ding. Lauf dem ESK in Sachen Schreibtechnik den Rang ab und du wirst bald von denen assimiliert *G* 

Wie geil war das denn??? Sehr geil natürlich und das nicht etwa nur wegen den Bergen und Touren und pipapoi...  sondern durch die absolute Spitzenleistung unserer Gasteltern, -mamas und -papas.

Vielen Dank für den vielen und liebevoll gestalteten Kaffee, morgentlichen Brötchenzirkus (SCHOOKIII,  jaeh) , all abendliche Übernachtung, Dusche, Tour...  ach ich kann gar nicht alles aufzählen...

Dafür knutsch ich alle und vorallem Pan und Reiner (wie heißt er wohl im IBC??).  Möge man mir für alles vergeben, für das ich keine Einschläge merke und für das lieben, was ich den hinter mir fahrenden an Action biete (Tschuldigung Foxi für deinen Herzstillstand bei meinem ersten Drop mit Bunny(Bombdrop) in den Bombenkrater  ).

@all
Ich war sehr begeistert, obwohl zeitweise auch skeptisch da unentschlossen, von dem was PAn arangiert hat. (Tour incl. Stipstop Essenstops mit Pause, Wegefindung mit 19 Biker im Rücken, dikken Kopp am Verschlaftag *g*)
Möge er mir vergeben *verneig vor seinen Kenntnissen die steilsten Anstiege im Gebirge zu kennen*

Wann ist die nächste WE-Ich-Mach-Mich-Voll-So-Dolle-Kaputt-Beim-Anstieg Tour???

@Gene
Danke für's mitnehmen und die tolle Unterhaltung auf den Fahrten... !!!

@Gregi
Inge is doch besser als Ingi *g* 
Und good will DHsurfin' 
*hast mich mit deinen -> schriiiifff -> schraaaaf -> schriiiiiffff  ->  schraaaaaf  DH gesurfe hinter mir ganz fikkerig gemacht* lol*

@Reiner
Und danke für die Unterkunft, sprechend Dach übern Kopp und alles.

@Doris
Na dein Zwerchfell wieder im Lot? Nach den Zu-Bett-Geh-Lachsalven von beppo & Schnabel muss du ja Muskelkater haben.

@beppo
Nächstes mal verklopp ich diese Scheiss Wespen, die ich anscheinend aufgewühlt habe und nicht nur mich, sondern leider auch dich gestochen haben  
Die kriegen ne Tracht, die Säue.

CU all auf der nächsten Fahrt...


----------



## Pan (7. Oktober 2002)

Rainer ist hier (noch) nicht akkreditiert, daher auch kein Nick.

Was ist ein "Stipstop"?? 

Nächstes mal könnten wir vielleicht die Idee einer "Jahresabschlußtour" wieder aufleben lassen...so "zwischen den Jahren" quasi...is ja letztes Jahr bedauerlicherweise den widrigen Wetterverhältnissen zum Opfer gefallen...

Meinungen, Stellungnahmen, Statements??? 

Jajajaja, ziemlich früh, ich weiß, aber DAS wird dann nen richtig langer Thread mit massig Hits...irgendwie muß die Tausend doch zu knacken sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (7. Oktober 2002)

@ Pan



> Nächstes mal könnten wir vielleicht die Idee einer "Jahresabschlußtour" wieder aufleben lassen...so "zwischen den Jahren" quasi...is ja letztes Jahr bedauerlicherweise den widrigen Wetterverhältnissen zum Opfer gefallen...


Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei...
Wetter, bei dem man nicht biken kann, gibt's doch gar nicht!!!  




> Jajajaja, ziemlich früh, ich weiß, aber DAS wird dann nen richtig langer Thread mit massig Hits...irgendwie muß die Tausend doch zu knacken sein...


Nichts leichter als das: Stell das Ganze einfach bei "Rund um den Brocken" rein - quasi als Fortsetzung dieser Tour.
Dann sollten wir eigentlich auf 2000 Hits kommen können...    Die B/B-ler werden aus dem Staunen gar nicht mehr rauskommen!   

In diesem Sinne...        (Diebels im Mom.)

madbull.


----------



## Hattrick (7. Oktober 2002)

@Pan: meinst Du dieses Jahr ???

Oder nächstes Jahr, das wären dann 14 Monate für die Planung bzw. den Thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Egal ich bin dabei und versuche mich wieder als "Bodentester" bzw. Wetterfrosch 

z.Zt. Duckstein


----------



## foxi (7. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Nächstes mal könnten wir vielleicht die Idee einer "Jahresabschlußtour" wieder aufleben lassen...
> Meinungen, Stellungnahmen, Statements??? *



null Problemo, hab ab 2.12 bis 4.1 Urlaub - da lässt sich was machen.
Heavy Trail`s Heavy Trail`s Heavy Trail`s Heavy Trail`s Heavy Trail`s Heavy Trail`s  -  machen halt süchtig  

oder ??? 

@Pan: Gehe ich recht in der Annahme (siehe Dein Profil) das Dein Ross Namens "Univega" nun erst mal durch die Harburger Berge galoppiert ?
@MrIngo äh Schnabel: okidoki, ich habs ja überlebt - das nächste mal warnst mich halt vor - man war das cool


----------



## Rabbit (7. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Nächstes mal könnten wir vielleicht die Idee einer "Jahresabschlußtour" wieder aufleben lassen...so "zwischen den Jahren" quasi...is ja letztes Jahr bedauerlicherweise den widrigen Wetterverhältnissen zum Opfer gefallen...*


Jahresabschlußtour? Hm, ich dachte die war jetzt gewesen?  
Aber halt, das war ja erst der Saisonabschluß 

Langsam wird's natürlich auch wieder Zeit, daß ich meinen passenden Avatar aus dem Keller krame 
Da trage ich ja dann auch schon die passende Kopfbedeckung für die Jahresabschlußtour 

Mit mir kannst Du wohl rechnen


----------



## Pan (8. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von foxi _
> *@Pan: Gehe ich recht in der Annahme (siehe Dein Profil) das Dein Ross Namens "Univega" nun erst mal durch die Harburger Berge galoppiert ?
> *



Jo, hat jetzt ein Frauchen gefunden! 
Ich bin einfach zu gutmütig.


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (8. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Pan,

Geld ist unterwegs.

Wie zu gutmütig? Es ist doch in guten Händen und wird auch häufig gewegt. 

Apropo: Duschen, es gab auch oben bei Rainer eine Badewanne, keine weiteren Details!

Ich habe auch zwischen den Feiertagen Urlaub und bin dabei.
Ansonsten bekomme ich wohl alleine in meinen Häusle eine Krise.

Liebe Grüße Doris


----------



## Badehose (9. Oktober 2002)

Nun auch von meiner Seite ein großes Dankeschön an alle Beteiligten für´s gesellige Zusammensein und die Genusstouren.

Rainer: Super Unterkunft! Hoffe, der nach Kaffee lechzende, ewig kichernde und Dreck hereintragende Haufen hat Deine Nerven nicht zu arg strapaziert.

Pan: Geniale Tourenführung. Da war doch wirklich alles dabei. Wenn beim nächsten Mal sich die Uphills ähnlich gestalten wie die Wege abwärts, bin ich wunschlos glücklich. Ich denke, hier spreche ich auch für alle anderen.  

Gregor: Der Rädertausch - Schwankte mein Gefühlsspektrum meist zwischen Bewunderung und Mitleid in Anbetracht des Dir auferlegten Mehrgewichtes und einer Leidensposition wie ich sie bisher nur bei Instrumentarien aus den Zeit der Inquisition sah , bin ich nun geläutert. Entpuppte sich Dein Arbeitsgerät doch als reine Bergauf-Rakete für alle, welche die dreißig schon weit überschritten haben und schon immer auf dem Treppchen stehen wollten. Mein Eindruck: Ungeheurer Vortrieb bei reduziertem Krafteinsatz. Verständlich nun auch die überdimensionierte Bremse vorne. Aber irgendwie muss die Fuhre ja berauf zu Stehen kommen. 
Was bleibt von einem, zu dem man aufschauen konnte, ist ein schaler Beigeschmack und Verbitterung darüber, dass dieses Täuschungsmanöver so lange Bestand hatte. Was Dir bleibt, ist eine geniale Kurventechnik bei Serpentinen. Aber auch rechts herum?  
Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich Dir bei Deinem Coming-Out tapfer zur Seite stehen und freue mich auf die nächste Ausfahrt.


----------



## kukuxumusu (10. Oktober 2002)

Ja,

nu auch von mir noch einene FETTEN DANK an alle Teilnehmer. Was für eone Streitmacht  

Einfach Geil mal mit so vielen Gleichgeschalteten unterwegs zu sein. MEHR DAVON, nin immer dabei.

Also, wenn ma wieder was anliegt, bin mit von der PARTY

Gruss


----------



## Beppo (11. Oktober 2002)

Moin Moin,

war ´ne klasse Tour an ´nem klasse Wochenende.
Es hat wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht mit Euch zu biken, letztendlich auch wegen der guten Vorbereitung. 

An keinem Bike gab es einen Schaden, nicht einmal einen Platten!
Kaum Stürze, nur insgesamt 5 Wespenstiche...

Kurze Grüße noch an "unseren Herbergsvater" Reiner und vielen Dank für die Bleibe.

Sodann bis denn, vielleicht im Hamburg?
Grüße an alle,
Beppo


----------



## Pan (13. Oktober 2002)

Hey, MrSchnabel,

wo bleiben eigentlich die Bilder???

Nich das ich drängeln will oder so....

...aber komm mal langsam in Schweiß!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSchnabel (14. Oktober 2002)

-... weil ich dann die Zeit habe alles zurechtzuscannen etc.

ich wünsche mir das nächste mal auch ein paar digitale fotomeister, dann brauch ich next time nich so viel scannen...



cu


----------

